# 1969 GTO Dash Brake Light Won't Go Out



## djagh (Mar 7, 2011)

4 speed, a/c, ralley gauges. Everything works fine, except I can't get the dash board brake light to go out. I've checked the switch by the foot pedal, all seems good, and replaced all brake, turning and cornering lights (some were burned out). But still, that light shines bright!! Any ideas! Thank you so much!!

:willy:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

light is activated by parking \ emergency brake pedal or combination valve under master cylinder. Try to disconnect wire on parking brake switch, if light goes out, that is problem. or disconnect wire on combination valve and see what happens.


----------



## djagh (Mar 7, 2011)

pontiac said:


> combination valve under master cylinder


Where is that exactly? Oh, my car has front discs if that matters. I'll be poking around it tomorrow night. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

put the car up on ramps the valve is easier to access from under the car. All the brake lines go into the valve. You'll see it. Good luck


----------

